# so who is this berk.....



## infidel.uk (Feb 21, 2015)

m1 motorway.



__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10155720521515193


----------



## Roller Skate (May 18, 2015)

Audi Drivers :lol:


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Is this really worth posting about ?

19 seconds I will never get back


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

it was James in his other TT lol

Shaun from TTShop said he knows the guy and he's one of the most senior paramedics in the country and may have been attending an accident outside of work.......I dont give a rats arse if he's jesus you dont reverse down the hard shoulder if your not in an emergency vehicle .......

J
xx


----------



## Roller Skate (May 18, 2015)

Lollypop86 said:


> "may have been attending an accident outside of work...."
> 
> J
> xx


Bad man.


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Lollypop86 said:


> it was James in his other TT lol
> 
> Shaun from TTShop said he knows the guy and he's one of the most senior paramedics in the country and may have been attending an accident outside of work.......I dont give a rats arse if he's jesus you dont reverse down the hard shoulder if your not in an emergency vehicle .......
> 
> ...


Quite agree Jess I just don't see why the Facebook community get so excited but then again I'm not on FB just my dearly loved departed dog is.


----------



## Roller Skate (May 18, 2015)

jamman said:


> Lollypop86 said:
> 
> 
> > it was James in his other TT lol
> ...


This is Facebook. This is why I have a Facebook for feeds only.










Although I've seen the TT Forum Lynch Mob tear people apart over the years just for something to do.

Pricks everywhere it seems.


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Shaun didnt say anything else after I wouldnt shut up about it lol

J
xx


----------



## EddieFosts (Jun 7, 2015)

Cool car on the plus side


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

some things never change :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## mwad (Oct 11, 2013)

jamman said:


> Is this really worth posting about ?
> 
> 19 seconds I will never get back


 :lol: my thoughts too


----------

